# Is major retailer in Japan receiving stock of new model faster than those in US?



## vowing_dad (Jan 6, 2012)

I am just wondering if they will have the new toys for sale in Japan first (at least couple of days earlier if not weeks)? And then US / Europe / Asia and Australia?? Or some other factors drive who gets what first?


----------



## Cannon Man (Jan 6, 2012)

I believe they have more in stock at least and faster delivery times from the factory is a given. 
I dont know how much cameras they sell in japan versus the rest of the world though.

When i was there spring 2009 when 5D Mark II was brand spanking new they had good stocks of it and i placed an order for it the day after i got home and it took me 3 months to get it..


----------

